# Can't load kernel after freebsd-update.



## stevejones (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,

I just ran freebsd-update and now I can't load any kernel.

I'm getting: 


```
elf32_loadimage: read failed
unable to load a kernel!
```

Any help would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 6, 2011)

I think your kernel or part of it(some file(s)) is(are) corrupted, so I suggest you to boot your system as single user, then try to roll back to the last changes like so:

```
freebsd-update rollback
```
If you fail to do this, try to rebuild the kernel.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 21, 2011)

Did you tried to boot as single user?


----------

